# Is your GOLD missing?



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Listening to RMI Radio Miami International on Shortwave at this moment on 9395 KHZ and the subject is the World's Gold stored in the USA by the Federal Reserve. Back in 2013 Germany decided it wanted to repatriate its gold stored at the Federal Reserve in New York....They were given 5 tons out of several hundred...

The answer on the rest of it was.... Not until 2020...Same with several other countries!....They decided they wanted to repatriate their gold back as well...Pretty much same answer!

Gonna be funny when the powers that be can't locate it in 2020!!

Listen here to the show

http://www.trunews.com/listen


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

These governments done screwed up and trusted the banks that run the Federal Reserve. They will get hosed as bad or worse than a US tax payer. WAll Street wins again. Criminals that vigorously support Hildabeast.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Don't trust the Gov. with any of my stuff , " gold , sliver , lead , copper " even my cash .


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The Federal Reserve is not part of the Federal government. It is a private company whose stock is owned by the Morgan's, like citi bank, and other mega wall street players. In 1911 they managed to get Congress to give them the right to coin and print money. They would make as much as the government needed for a year, then it was repaid with intrest. Jensen the birth of the income tax and inflation. Ever notice that a dollar bill is a federal reserve (I.o.u.) note and no longer a silver certificate redeemable in silver? The money made is used to buy tangible holdings such as precious metals, land and so forth. Meanwhile the money supply gets more and more worthless. 
https://www.amazon.com/Secrets-Federal-Reserve-Eustace-Mullins/dp/0979917654


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Deutche Bank (the next Lehman Brothers) refused a request for physical gold to a gold broker last week.

Deutsche Bank Refuses Delivery Of Physical Gold Upon Demand | Zero Hedge



SGT E said:


> Listening to RMI Radio Miami International on Shortwave at this moment on 9395 KHZ and the subject is the World's Gold stored in the USA by the Federal Reserve. Back in 2013 Germany decided it wanted to repatriate its gold stored at the Federal Reserve in New York....They were given 5 tons out of several hundred...
> 
> The answer on the rest of it was.... Not until 2020...Same with several other countries!....They decided they wanted to repatriate their gold back as well...Pretty much same answer!
> 
> ...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Every aware citizen should have already read this book.

https://www.amazon.com/Creature-Jek...4_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=RDVXC14QJ422TDQPYG13


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Actually this has been going on for more than a few years. Even those countries that want to see their gold were refused.

Back in 2013 Rick Perry tried to bring the gold Texas owns back to no avail even to this day.

https://www.texastribune.org/2013/03/21/perry-some-lawmakers-want-states-gold-back-texas/


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Well gee, what in the world could muddy the water in 2020 that would take peoples minds off of getting their gold back? World War III perhaps?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Nope, I just checked my front teeth ....... they are still there so I got all my gold!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

You've got to wonder what exactly is in Fort Knox. Do we even have OUR gold, or has that been lent into the market too.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> You've got to wonder what exactly is in Fort Knox. Do we even have OUR gold, or has that been lent into the market too.


 My Uncle was assigned to inventory it with another group. He was not allowed to say how much was there...Only said there was a LOT of it...Then again he worked for the Government too LOL!

Wondering why it would be a secret?...Unless it wasn't so much after all?


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

The paper gold derivative market is the biggest scam in the history of all markets. Every time I buy PM's they ask if I want to have a service safely and securely store my purchase for me and they'll send me an ownership certificate. Ahhh...no thanks there...just send me my physicals and let me take care of the rest.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I maybe wrong and I sure hope I am . Those that have a peace of paper saying they have gold in their 401 very well maybe hold a worthless peace of paper.
If I were to invest in gold, it would be in my hands.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

You are not wrong.


----------

